# Personal best Trout--



## jcmalibuboats (Apr 16, 2007)

iv'e seen some pretty large trout on this forum and was curious to see the personal best trout of our members here,

mine, 29 3/4 inch Female
Weight- released did not weigh
bait- Watermelon chartreuse tout


----------



## flounderpounder10 (Jan 24, 2006)

Mine 28" 8.5#. Last winter.


----------



## Brian Castille (May 27, 2004)

27 7/8", 7 lbs 7oz, live shrimp under a cork


----------



## Lat22 (Apr 7, 2005)

27", 7lbs on a red and white skitterwalk.


----------



## Backcast (Jul 22, 2005)

27" 7lbs 13oz
Caught on Pearl/Chart Corky
East Matty/ Feb '07


----------



## Blue Polaski (Oct 8, 2007)

Mine is 31" 10.2 lbs. Caught in Port Mansfield March 2001.


----------



## fishnlab (Jul 10, 2004)

31.75"
11.4 lbs
Caught February 2008


----------



## john66 (Aug 3, 2006)

28 3/4 
9 lb 8 oz (released)
clown SS 
she is still swimming out there somewhere


----------



## country7 (May 27, 2007)

mine was 28" 7.7lb 
texas city ship channel
5" pumpkinseed/chart. bass assasin


----------



## hookman (Nov 3, 2005)

28" 6.5 lbs (released) June 9, 2007 around 11AM, 5" Exude Treuse Goose in thigh deep water, potholes/grass Laguna Madre


----------



## z-cat (Jul 24, 2007)

31 1/4' 10lbs 15oz. november 2002 (if I remember correctly). Live finger mullet, Port Isabel. Kept it and mounted it. Tried and tried to release her, but to no avail. only fish I have ever mounted.


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

z-cat said:


> 31 1/4' 10lbs 15oz. november 2002 (if I remember correctly). Live finger mullet, Port Isabel. Kept it and mounted it. Tried and tried to release her, but to no avail. only fish I have ever mounted.


Aw man, don't qualify it. Almost 11# most anyone would keep it and mount it.


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

*Classic*



fishnlab said:


> 31.75"
> 11.4 lbs
> Caught February 2008


That right there is awesome my man!

JS


----------



## satandogcatcher (Mar 10, 2006)

*Big things come to those who wait*

put this one back for another day


----------



## gatorbait (May 21, 2004)

*Ugh*

This is my vow this winter, to break free from this cloud. lol Ive never broken 27", got real close with one just under 27" in August which I posted on the holy grail thread as well as a hefty 26" that was almost 7lbs in Baffin in 2004. But I just cant do it, and by my records I have 23 fish over 26" but under 27" lol Pretty sad huh. I have had two fish on that were double digits for sure and a few more maybes but never anything landed. The biggest was right in my home waters and I lost her at the boat in December of '03. Ive held a couple of double digits and she was right there and then gone. In one of the most unsuspecting places imaginable but Ill keep that one to myself for now. lol This is the year...........maybe tomorrow? lol

Z


----------



## fishinboone1 (Nov 14, 2006)

30" sight casted with mini skitterwalk. Not weighed and released. Port Mansfield 07


----------



## Neverenough (May 24, 2004)

29" 8 lbs, baffin 12/31/06


----------



## hamsco1 (Mar 2, 2007)

*big trout*

7-11-05 27 3/4 8lbs trolling the rocks on the north jetty in galveston besides seeing my son being born one of the happiest days of my life


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

31-1/4" 11# 8oz Baffin Bay - May 2002 - STTR Mirrolure. Ms Dinah Bowman printed it for me!

http://www.dinahbowman.com/nat_prints.htm


----------



## Poctime (Jun 19, 2007)

30.5 caught on a top-water back in the good old days when POC wasn't a freeking mad house. Didn't have a camera or scale and was released after a quick measurment.


----------



## Mullet (May 21, 2004)

*7.9*

7.9lb 29" and skinny.

Have not broken the 8lb mark yet.


----------



## deke (Oct 5, 2004)

I have serveral over 28", a nice 29 1/2" is my best to date.
8 3/4 lbs.
Caught in October 2003(wish it was Feb., she would have been pushing that 10lb goal.)
Red and white plastic


----------



## Texxan1 (Dec 31, 2004)

3x 29.5 . Galveston Jetties 2001, The Port 2002 and 2005 

All released.. Waiting on that 30" er for the wall


----------



## wading_fool (May 3, 2005)

29-1/2" little over 8lbs caught in early March of this year in the ULM, released and still swimming around. Biggest off my boat this year was HeavyMetals 30.5" caught right around where I caught mine 2 weeks earlier. Still waiting on the mystical 30 incher myself, I probably caught 15 trout this year over 26" but haven't cracked the magical number. Hopefully I will catch her in the following '07/08 winter


----------



## Pittstop (Jun 20, 2007)

Been Trout Fishing for about 35 years never caught a 30 incher until earlier this year & caught 3 over 30 inches in 1 month !! A 31"er in Baffin on April 16th about 9 lbs, took pictures & released. Then a 32"er the next day on April 17th that went 11 lbs 3 ozs.
A month later in May I caught a 30"er that went 8 lbs 6 ozs in POC. I guess you would have to say I had a pretty good Spring & early Summer in 2007 !! All on Topwaters.


----------



## Bevo34 (Feb 10, 2005)

24.5 caught 3 weeks ago in POC on a pink top dog jr. Had 2 fish on in the last year that would have pushed 30. Oh well it will come and if not that is ok too.


----------



## Fish Aholic (May 13, 2005)

The trout in my Avitar is my biggest. 29 1/2 and released. Not sure on the pounds. Caught in West Galveston Bay on a Trout pattern Skitter Walk. Something I will never forget! 

When I have the money to throw around I will get a replica made.


----------



## jcmalibuboats (Apr 16, 2007)

just thought i would get everyone ready for the season, there are some huge trout on this thread, we'll see who takes top honors after this season. Good luck Gentlemen


----------



## boashna (May 28, 2004)

07/13/07 west bay 26.5


----------



## Im Headed South (Jun 28, 2006)

29" about 15 years ago in St. Charles. It was maybe my 3rd or 4th trip to the coast and I didn't know any better so I threw it on ice and ate it the next day, didn't even take a picture of it. I personally would never keep a fish that big today unless it was in tournament and even then I would do everything I could to release her after the weigh in .Looking for that 30+ this winter.

Mike


----------



## Baystlth1 (Sep 26, 2006)

25.5" East Gal Bay this summer using croaker.


----------



## thundertrout (Jun 22, 2006)

27in so far trying for 30in have'nt done it yet but oneday it will.caught the 27 in palacious(sp)bay last yr white and red mirrow lure.


----------



## lxa393 (Jul 27, 2005)

28.25 inches, 8.25 pounds. Caught April 2007 in the Lower Laguna using a She Pup.


----------



## royboy42 (Apr 28, 2007)

29" caught in surf near the pass, first gut.


----------



## srj1523 (Aug 31, 2006)

I got pretty lucky because this was my first keeper fish from a kayak, and only my 3rd fish from a kayak. She was 27 inches (measured her backwards...) and somewhere in between 7-8 pounds. Man was she fat. Released to fight another day...


----------



## MrG (Apr 10, 2005)

28" and almost 9 lbs. Fattest trout I've ever seen!
Baby bass superspook.
Somewhere between RP and AP.


----------



## Xman (Oct 31, 2007)

Mine was last year on my Birthday, Oct. 06

she came in at 29", 8lbs. and since i have never caught a trout over 21" and it was my Bday, sorry but she had to go on my wall! used a Texas Tunder popping cork with a devil eyed browns lure in East Matty drifting over shell.


----------



## 2madmax7 (Apr 10, 2007)

27 1\2 on Pins. Lost the wall mount that day right at beach edge, was sad at first but glad to see her go within an hour. Both at Big Shell. From then on any over 23" are released by me.


----------



## gris (Feb 8, 2006)

*My First Trout=My Biggest Trout*

The First Trout I ever caught is the biggst trout I've ever caught. It was about 1994, I had just started inshore fishing. My buddy talked me into fishing the surf at bolivar pocket. I was fishing with a pink slow sinking mirrolure (52?). She was a little over 27, I don't know how much she weighed, but she was very healthy.

I've been hooked ever since.


----------



## johnny (Dec 28, 2005)

29 3/4" on an 808 patterned Ghost from Sabine.


----------



## Snake (Aug 5, 2005)

14" and pushing 2lbs


----------



## spotsndots (May 20, 2005)

27.5" and 7 lbs. caught in March 2007 in West Matty.


----------



## rtoler (Apr 9, 2006)

29.5" Caught off the 34th Street Pier in Kemah. I had a 6" dead shad on a huge #7 J hook with a 10ft surf rod going for shark in the middle of the night 25yrs ago when I started saltwater fishing. I ate it. Thought I would catch more like it............


----------



## bobkalm (Jan 10, 2007)

Early June 2005 caught a 27" fat as a football. Went a little over 7#. Threw her back. Moved down the jetty a little & caught a 30 1/2" that was thin as a snake. Boat scale said it would make the STAR but official scale said 7 lbs. 14 oz. Ouch. Skinniest trout I ever saw.


----------



## Aggieangler (May 28, 2004)

26 inches (not weighed). Was in the summer in Baffin about 14 years ago. Had one in Rockport area push that in recent memory, but nothing over 25 inches in recent memory. Watched Bevo34 lose two easily over 26 in the last year though. Both times I was within 20 yards on a wade with him. I should start calling him the unbuttoner. 

LOL...we'll get em in a few weeks fellas. I can feel it. This winter is the time for it.


----------



## kemahguy (Jun 7, 2005)

I've caught one 30 inch 9 lbs,from sept. 2002, which I caught on a wild eye swimming shad and a 31 inch 10.5, from april 2006 that I caught on a piggy perch, both at the same landcut cabin. I caught both fish at night at around midnight or so, both on a full moon. I just back last week from the landcut and easily caught my limit w/ one 25 incher. I fought a big trout for a while and lost her as I was trying to get her in the net. This fish hit a clear mirrolure and I truly believe the fish was much larger than the 31 that caught last year.


----------



## Aggiedan (Feb 7, 2005)

*Chandeluers*

27.5" on a bone spook


----------



## Fishin-Inc (May 27, 2004)

*Few 28's*

I've caught probably a dozen at 28+ but never a 29".
Still looking for her. It's all good. We release all over 25" for a 4 or 5 years now and that's a good feeling. I probably would release any big fish even if it was THE mounter.

Hopefully I'll bump into her tomorrow.


----------



## fshnmajician (Jun 7, 2006)

31 inch 10.6 lbs cought this past march down south and a 30 & 1/2 that weighed 10.2 released cought that same week.


----------



## Bryce (May 28, 2004)

I caught 3 that totaled 21 pounds in the mid 70's, when i was a teenager.
Cold Pass, Rooster Collins Flat (at the drop off).
Caught on piggy perch. Fish finder rig.
Have'nt caught one of that caliber since.


----------



## wencketa (Jul 22, 2004)

Both out of Trinity, and both on topwaters, both right at 27 inches.


----------



## gordoleo (Sep 30, 2005)

My PB is a 29 in 8 pound trout that I caught April 5, 2007 in Baffin Bay with a fishing guide. I am prouder of my 27in 7 pound trout that I got this summer out of West Galveston Bay, I got her out of my grandfather's favorite fishing spot, where I have been fishing since I was 3 years old.


----------



## Lagunar boy aka Josh (Mar 8, 2007)

I read your contribution article in gcc you said your friends might disown you!! lol..lol..lol..Good fish,and great article....
Josh




Pittstop said:


> Been Trout Fishing for about 35 years never caught a 30 incher until earlier this year & caught 3 over 30 inches in 1 month !! A 31"er in Baffin on April 16th about 9 lbs, took pictures & released. Then a 32"er the next day on April 17th that went 11 lbs 3 ozs.
> A month later in May I caught a 30"er that went 8 lbs 6 ozs in POC. I guess you would have to say I had a pretty good Spring & early Summer in 2007 !! All on Topwaters.


----------



## Lagunar boy aka Josh (Mar 8, 2007)

*My 2 biggest*

One is 25inches and 5lbs the other on the rod is right under 25 and guestimated at 31/2lbs! The one under 25 was on a topwater and the 25 was on a brown lures tail!


----------



## tail-chaser (May 5, 2007)

58" 32 pounds, somthing like that!


----------



## JustSlabs (Jun 19, 2005)

28 1/2" caught in trinity about 3 hours ago


----------



## cannonjb123 (Mar 30, 2006)

28 3/4'', 7lbs 14 oz, gold spoon, galveston surf.


----------



## just yakin (Feb 10, 2007)

28" 8lbs in West Bay....2004....Corky


----------



## cfred (Jun 13, 2004)

JustSlabs said:


> 28 1/2" caught in trinity about 3 hours ago


Congrats! Nice fish. Where's the pics and report?


----------



## oc48 (Aug 13, 2005)

*trout*

26" corky from the surf this year


----------



## JED (Nov 14, 2004)

Caught this past May on a strawberry DOA cal shad 
30" on the nose at 7.2lbs.. will be on my wall next year..


----------



## Xman (Oct 31, 2007)

Xman said:


> Mine was last year on my Birthday, Oct. 06
> 
> she came in at 29", 8lbs. and since i have never caught a trout over 21" and it was my Bday, sorry but she had to go on my wall! used a Texas Tunder popping cork with a devil eyed browns lure in East Matty drifting over shell.


 figured out how to enter photos!


----------



## ToddyTrout (Mar 15, 2005)

31 1/4" weighed 10.8 LBs. Upper Laguna Madre in February this year!


----------



## 100% Texan (Jan 30, 2005)

ToddyTrout said:


> 31 1/4" weighed 10.8 LBs. Upper Laguna Madre in February this year!


That there is the winnerrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr awesome fish every time I see it.


----------



## Jamie Hill (Jul 5, 2006)

July, 1999 caught 29" 7lbs. 15 0z. 
July, 2001 caught 29" 7lbs. 9 0z.
Both caught at POC, Espiritu Santo Bay.


----------



## Blue Fury (Nov 5, 2006)

29" 8lbs 13oz. March 2004, East Matty
Red-n-white norton sand eel


----------



## BertS (May 21, 2004)

Blue Fury said:


> 29" 8lbs 13oz. March 2004, East Matty
> Red-n-white norton sand eel


LMAO!!!!!

great fish, but you have the wrong lure in it's mouth.......


----------



## Blue Fury (Nov 5, 2006)

BertS said:


> LMAO!!!!!
> 
> great fish, but you have the wrong lure in it's mouth.......


the he-dog looked more cool....lol


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

28 inches, 7 lbs. 9 onces ... caught her in the Hog Pens in East Bay Galveston in late March on a pink and chrome Skitterwalk.

We caught four over five pounds that trip ... one for the record books!


----------



## Pittstop (Jun 20, 2007)

*32 incher*

My personal best - 32 inches - 11 lbs, 3 ozs
Caught - April 17th, 2007 - Baffin Bay :biggrin:


----------



## PHINS (May 25, 2004)

*Biggest*

Just a hair over 30", not too sure about the weight. Caught Feb. 22, 2007 Baffin w/ Arsola. Waiting on the replica. The mount pictured is being redone. I did not like how it was mounted on the wood.


----------



## ANGEL (May 21, 2004)

Baffin in april of this year on my 4th cast 29'',she hit a gold original corkyand 2 28'' fish back to back sometime this year


----------



## beach (Jun 15, 2004)

29.6", 28.6" & 28.6" caught on the same trip. All released.


----------



## Laguna Freak (Nov 15, 2006)

*29"*

28-1/2" and she only went 6-1/2 lbs on the Boga. Caught on a silver/black Bomber Long A last March in 9 Mile Hole of all places. I was sight casting and hammering 6 & 7 lb reds when she decided to try to eat that Bomber with its 3 trebles.


----------



## matagordamudskipper (Feb 18, 2006)

26 1/2'' 
matagorda pier
caught on a 10'' live sandtrout thrown out on my surf rod with a 8ft leader that consisted of 5ft of 400# mono, 3ft of 480# ss cable and a 16/0 circle hook.


----------



## Andy_Holland_25 (Aug 8, 2007)

Unbelievable, the one in the middle almost looks like an albino!!!
Awesome trip!



beach said:


> 29.6", 28.6" & 28.6" caught on the same trip. All released.


----------



## bk005 (Feb 23, 2005)

This was one old beat up sea monster. 

Skinny and drawed up, but at 32" she would be a hoss in her prime.

Tail was all eat up.


----------



## Duwa (Dec 21, 2004)

30" Trout caught in Baffin Bay 6-1-06. She only weighed 8.3 lbs. She took a Texas Tackle Factory Flats minnow. I'm on the top 10 on their website.


----------



## Stumpgrinder (Feb 18, 2006)

I honestly dont know. Caught a buncha 5 pounders , a handful of 6's and a rare 7 +.

We never use to measure length only weight. My brother has a 8.5 mounted and I know I've never landed one that big ( lost a few like that and bigger but I'm trying to forget those)


----------



## hookmandba (Nov 12, 2007)

ever heard of dr. grinditout????


----------



## Capt. Brent Juarez (Nov 8, 2007)

26 3/4 8.6 lbs east shoreline trinity bay when i was 14yrs


----------



## CalhounFishing (Jan 17, 2006)

*26 1/2"*

My largest trout was 26 1/2 " long and 6.2 pounds. Caught in Greens back water during the bull tides. Fish was released to see another day  It's only a camera phone but at least I got a chance to get some sort of a picture. To bad i didn't put the setting on the phone camera on large


----------



## Badhabit (May 20, 2004)

30 5/8"... 9lb 12oz... Baffin with Capt Aubrey Black and several good friends, March 7, 2004.... BLK/CHAR TTK... 1/16 oz Norton Head with Gamakatzu hook... I'll never forget the headshake, remember it like it was yesterday....


----------

